

Web Design Quotation tool - dattard21
https://webdesignquote.beewits.com/

======
davismwfl
Just a quick comment. I noticed on the home page when playing with the form
for calculating a quote. The total values at the bottom of the form don't
display > 4 digits. At least not using Chrome.

~~~
dattard21
Woops - thanks for pointing that out. Will fix it soonest!

~~~
dattard21
Updated and fixed.

